

Who is selling a SaaS (or other business) - mrfusion

After being disappointed with browsing flippa.com I thought I&#x27;d see if anyone on Hacker News is selling a web or software business.  (Or if you have tips on better places to search than flippa)
======
exelib
I selling [http://unboard.de/en/](http://unboard.de/en/) side project. Is's
based on php (smf) and django. I have no time to support it and defend from
spam.

------
gspyrou
Apptopia [https://www.apptopia.com/](https://www.apptopia.com/) is a
marketplace for mobile apps.

------
mrfusion
Also, I wonder if it would be worth making this a month thing like the who's
hiring post? Any interest in that?

~~~
bliti
That is not a bad idea. Might be worth a run or two.

~~~
mrfusion
Do we contact someone or just one of us pawns should post it on the same day?

~~~
bliti
I reason you could email YC about it. Though this is something that might get
better results if you promote it directly for a month or two before contacting
YC.

My question is: Do you happen to know anyone selling their apps? If so, have
them post in the thread.

------
johnmurch
Take a look at
[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com)

